# How tall is your horse & how tall are you???



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK... So I'm cruizin' the internet and reading about all these 16 -17+hh horses and I get to thinkin...How tall is Dumas...check me on my math here... 

4inches = 1 hand
Dumas is 5' at the withers.
5' = 60"
4 into 60 = 15
Dumas is 15 hh right?

Seems like he is much bigger than that...Or maybe its cause I'm 5'2" :roll: So I can barely see over him... :lol: :

So how tall are you and your horse :?:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm like 5'3 & my horse is about 16HH.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH im 5'9" and thunder is 14hh! lol BUUUUUUUUUT IM hoping he keeps growing lol. I would be VERY happy at 14.3-15hh. lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im about 5'2? and Gingers between 15-15.3hh since she did loose a lot of muscle when she was starved every time i measure her shes getting bigger, just from muscle!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL FS! :lol:  I'm sure he'll continue to grow.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

lemme ask this way.... IS 15hh a bigish horse? I mean it seems like a long way down..as a matter of fact it is and my rear can vouch for that! :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> lemme ask this way.... IS 15hh a bigish horse? I mean it seems like a long way down..as a matter of fact it is and my rear can vouch for that! :wink:



IMO anything bigger then 15hh to me is a big horse. lol it seems so far down from the ground :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, but im super duper tall, so 15ish hh is about an average horse. it's really n ot that far down. all i have to do is pretty much step off lol.

ya 16-17 is huge in my opinion. :lol: 

THANKS TART!! i hope so :lol: 8)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My mare's about 15hh, and I'm 5'5" on a good day (haha)

I grew up around large horses though, so I don't even find 17hh big...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

well, im 5'10" ish (179 cm) and my mare is 13 hh ish (about 130) :shock: 
i feel silly


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL! Yeah, to me 16hh+ is big. Nothing wrong with 15hh though, that's a good size!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh dont feel silly. as long as you're comfortable with your horse!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

aww, thanks !  
and it really isn´t as bad here because pretty much everyone is like that! lol :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well there ya go then! hehehe im sure you guys are gorgeous together


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL @ me...I had always thought that 15hh was average. maybe he seems big to me cause he's got some weight and width to him...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm 5'2" and Sonny is 15.2-15.3 (he's really 15.25...he's right in the middle)
I can't see over his withers at all, and I can barely see over his back haha


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Im 5'4". My pony is 14.1 hands and my largest horse is 16 hands. I think anything larger than 16 hands is big. 15 is rather small to me.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

im 5.2 and my horse is 15.2 so its just right...lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

It is appearing to me that we have quite a few riders that are well under 5'6".....interesting


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im 5' 4"

jarred - 17.3hh. now theres a tall one for you all 
possum - 15hh
cougar - 15.2hh when we bought him they said he was 16.2hh but i didnt think so so i measured him and he was only 15.2hh :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I might still be growing lol I'm only 16. I'm average for my age! 
My old horse Cody was like 16-17HH so he was pretty tall.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm 5'8 and I have a 16.1hh, 15.3hh, and 17hh horse.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm 5'6 and abby is about 14.1...less to fall off of


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Im 5'1 (also on a good day, haha) Spy is 13.2 and Crackie and Boomer are both 15.2. I wouldnt get a horse over 16 I would just look too small!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> It is appearing to me that we have quite a few riders that are well under 5'6".....interesting


LOL...I was thinkg the same thing! :wink:


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm maybe pushing 5'1 lol...Dez is 15.2h


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am 5'4"

My horse Cocoa is 15.1, and Angel is 15.3


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

I am 5'4
my horses have been
16.1
16.2
16

Personally I won't look at a horse (for me to buy) that's any smaller than 15.3. and at 15.3 it better be an amazing horse with a massive Stride. I would prefer 16.1-16.3. But that's just my preferences. Since I show/showed in the 3'6 A show hunters (3'9 this year) I need a horse with a lot of step and bigger horses generally have bigger stride (tho now always) plus bigger horse's tend to be rewarded more (could be b/c they can get down the lines on a slow big canter or just b/c the judges like them more)
I also am moving into the 3'6-3'9 jumpers so I want a big stride horse. I find they 'look the part' more too. Big, bulky sexy jumper horses haha.
Please remember that these are just my preferences and I am not saying that smaller horses are bad in any way


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My horse is 15.3 hh and I'm about 5'6


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm about 5'4" (give or take), but I ride a 13hh pony a ton (he is a stinker, that's the only reason I'm riding him). I sometimes ride a few warmbloods (16.3hh, 16.1hh) and get payed to ride a paint gelding who's 16hh and really lengthy.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Im 5'9 and I have rode biggish horses all my life. Although atm im riding a 15.3hh.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Guess this all started when I got onto this forum, I have been around qh's all my life and did't even think about all you jumpers out there with your big tbs and such...I love this forum...whether you agree or dissagree with some of the topics, if you keep an open mind with a bs filter you can learn a few things!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

me:
i'm 1.70m (dunno how many feet that is......i cant reach my foot up high enough to measure :lol

horses:
vince-12.3hh (he's liddle compared to everyone elses...lol)
amber-12.2hh (just a tiny bit smaller than vince)
mally-16.3 (shes a qiant compared to amber and vince :wink
new horse- ??? (dunno coz i haven't chosen yet but prob 15hh+)

please help me pick lol v v v

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8591


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> me:
> i'm 1.70m (dunno how many feet that is......i cant reach my foot up high enough to measure :lol


hahaha :lol: When im on here im pretty much always on a converter website too ! 
i have to change dollars to krónas and back, feet and inches too cenimeters, F to C and all that stuff ! lol :lol:


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm 5'9 and was riding a 13.3 pony up until last summer when I decided to give him up. 
 And now I've moved on to a 15.2-15.3hh qh. He feels soo much bigger to me since I just grew about 3 years ago and had been riding ponies forever, but to me 17hh is the perfect height. I love the big guys, hopefully my next horse will be huge!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I am 5ft 2in and a half [still growing] and chance was said to be 14.2hh I belive she is 14.3, she could still be growing. Her parents were both in the 16hh range

Other horse I use owned heights...
Lexi-15.3-16hh
Will-15.2hh
Kacey[had her when I was 7yrs-9yrs old]: 16hh Tall for a little girl lol She was like 20 something when she passed. 

Other horses I have ridden have ranged around 15hh-16.2hh

So chance is the smallest out of them all  <3 her though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm 5 feet even and my horses are between 14 2hh and 15 hh. I've owned horses over 15hh and they are to tall for me. I have super short legs so once they get over that height it gets really hard for me to get my leg into the stirrup.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hahaha :lol: When im on here im pretty much always on a converter website too !


i've got a converter on my phone which i use and i go on the converter websites too


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 5"7

Gypsie is 15.1 hands

Dakota should mature to at least 15 hands (he's 14.3 hands currently)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm 5'5 (120-125lbs) with a small/mediumish frame. My one horse should be a solid 16'2 to 16'3 and the other will be around 16hh.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm 5' tall and my horse is 15.3. 

My horse is 63" Tall.
I am 60" Tall.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The last few horses I have owned have been:
15'2 hh
16'3 hh
16'2 hh
16'2 hh

My mare should be 16'3++ hh and my boy should be a solid 16hh minimum. Hard to tell at this point.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im 5'3 and my horse is 14 hands


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I'm 5 feet even and my horses are between 14 2hh and 15 hh. I've owned horses over 15hh and they are to tall for me. I have super short legs so once they get over that height it gets really hard for me to get my leg into the stirrup.


LOL... When I have the stirups adjusted right for me... Its all I can do to haul my butt up in the saddle... If Dumas was even a couple inches taller I'd have to get a step stool!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm 5'8" and Vida is around 15 hands maybe a little under. I look like I'm riding a pony but I really don't care. I like being closer to the ground :lol:


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*tall horses*

Hey ya all im 5.11 and my horses are from 13.2 to 172 mustangs are both in the 14 to 15 hh and my mare is 14.3 but she carrys me better the the 16. hh QT horse does but that is because the mustangs are stout and years of sellection has made them that way . the TWH. mare is the big girl and somedays this 60 yr old can step rt in the saddle and somedays i need an elevator to get to the stirrup on her . fact is im makeing a rope ladder for the days this body says its to sore and tired to step that high really i am saw it on a movie so going to try it cant hurt maybe help me some


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nothing with smaller horses! After I had my bad fall I rode a friend's pony for months. He was the best little horse. He was a morgan cross and only 14'1hh-14'2hh.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

here are my horses and horses i ride everyday and such

my height 4'11....yes i might be part gnome haha

15.2

16.3

16.2

17

17.1

14.1

14.2

13. 2

and even a 18 hand horse :] a really, really, quiet 18 hand horse haha


----------



## Annie54 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am 4'11 also  My first horse was 14.3 My second horse was almost 15. My third horse 16.5 and my horse now is a little over 15... I dont know why but I love tall big horses. Makes me feel really small on the horse but I guess its my way of being taller


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

i'm 5'3 and my horse is 15 HH but i used to horses over 17 HH, i think the tallest was 17.3 and when your up there it doesn't feel that high but you remember real quick how high you are when you jump down hard like you were on a pony and your knees buckle under you. chance is 15 and even though he's just right for me when i look at him he seems small to me.


Dumas---the little bug or whatever in your signature tripped me out for a minute, i actually thought there was a bug on my screen but i couldn't kill it lol :rofl::clap:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

5'7 (almost)
16hh (almost)

I guess you could say we are suited.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I am all over the place. I'm about 5'2" and I own a 12.2 hh, a 14.3 hh and also ride a 16.3 hh. And they all differant body types too. POA, Fjord ad Warmblood.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, this is a really old thread, but I don't think that really matters, it's still relevant.

I am 5'5 and my horses range from 14.2 to 18hh, though my ideal height is 14.3-15. Anything taller and it gets hard to get my saddle up there, hard to get on because my stirrups are too high, etc.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm 5'1" Patty is 14.3, Eightysix is 14, Brady is 15.2, and Sadie is 15. All close to the same height anyway and I fell comfortable on all of them.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Every QH I have is 15hh or under. And I am 6ft.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm 5'2" and I have always felt so short, but here on the forum, I seem to be average!! Cool! I would like to know why it is that when I ride my 14"1 gelding and then ride my 14"3 mare, the mare seems a foot taller?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm 5ft2 and I have a 14.3hh scout, and gypsy and kid are both 16hh maybe a hair taller . I feel right on all of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm 5'5" (though I haven't checked lately to see if that may have changed,getting older and all :wink: ) and I ride a mare who is 15.2 and a gelding who is 16.2 or 16.3.

I trail ride, so starting out is fine as I have the use of a mounting block or worse case the truck tail gate. Worse case because I have to climb up into the truck to do so!

Out on the trail when I dismount for a number or reasons, I must look for a large rock, stump or use the terrain (put my horse in a ditch or below me on an a slope). 

I've always said my next horse will be under 15 hands. Will have to be a very sturdy little guy though, as I am not a slender person. Lots of muscle (yes some fat too) and large framed......perhaps a draft pony will fit the ticket!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5'1 and my gelding is 14.3 and my mare (Who I will hopefully ride soon) is 15.1 and my sister's pony that I ride is 13.3.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm 5ft3

My ponies are:
Pride is 13.2hh
Rian is 15hh
Stan was 14hh
Harvey is 12.2hh
Reeco is to make 15.2hh

Ponies Ive ridden:
Max - 16hh
Ally - 16.2hh
Danny - 16hh
Rolo - 14.3hh
a selection of random ponies between 12.2hh and 14.2hh


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and the horse I ride is 17.2hh. I feel like a giant when I get on anything smaller, that's only because I'm used to such a huge horse.


----------



## IloveCastori (Nov 25, 2010)

I am 5'2 my horse Castori is around 15 h? I'm not sure.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and my horses are 15.3 and 17 hands.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and Lakota is 15.3hh. I love riding tall horses and I usually fit really nice on them. But since I have a long waist and long legs, I'm equally poportioned lol.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

squirt is 12.2 and im 5 but i cant ride her coz grown out looking 4 new one


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm 5'7 (approx 170cm) and Joe's 16.3hh, Maggie's 16.2hh, Barcoo's 15.3hh, and Toby's 16hh. I've ridden horses from 13.3hh to 18.1hh. 
I prefer riding horses from 16hh to around 17.2hh.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

I am 5'5" and Bourbon is 16.2hh.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

My mare is 16hh and I'm 5'2. When I first got her she felt huge, but now I barely notice.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson stands 16.3hh, and I am 5'7". I too prefer horses who are anywhere between 16hh - 17hh. The bigger the better


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 29, 2010)

my wife and i's horse is about 16.1hh and i'm about 16hh.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm 5' 8" all of my horses are around 14.2 give or take an inch. I became aware of another bonus to having short horses when I went on a trail ride with my instructor. I rode a Percheron of hers. Through out the ride My head was in the branches. I had to constantly duck to avoid having my eyes poked out. Through the narrower parts of the trail My legs were rubbed against tree trunks as me and the big guy tried to squeeze through. I've rode the same trails on a little narrow Arabian and had none of these problems. I'll stick to the little guys,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am about 5'4-5'5, and right now Sun is around 15 hands, but she should finish out around 16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I'm 5'7 and the horse I ride best/really have a sense for is 16hh, small barrel.

The other horse who comes in second(belongs to a friend) is 14.1hh medium barrel I'd say.

And my third horse(rest in peace) was around 14.3hh-15hh and had a medium barrel also.


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm about 5' 4" and still growing a little. I have a yearling that's 14.1hh and growing MAJOR, I ride a 13.3 Arab.


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

I am 5'10" and my boy is 16.2hh...my sister is about 5'5" and her boy is 15hh...she loves horses of any height, but I feel awkward on shorter horses.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 5' and my horses are 15.3 hh and 16 hh.
I also ride my mother's horses, which are 15.1 and 15.2 1/2

I'm also frequently put on a 14.2 hh pony.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm 161cm and my mare is just a little over 15hh


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

5'10" my previous mount for the past 15 years was 14.1-.2 
I dont think I looked funny on her 

Horses im currently riding range between 14.3-15.2


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I am 5'9" and two of my horses are 16H and the other two are 17.2H

I like tall horses....hehehehe


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm 5'9" and my horse Relan is 15.2h. My other horse relana is 16h and I love how I fit on her. All the other horses I ride range from 14h to 17h.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm 5'6" and Baldur is 14.2 and growing. His full sister matured at 16 hands so I expect he will also.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm 5'2'',

Rebel is: 14.3hh
Selena is: 13.3hh
Ruger is: 16hh
Jester is: 14hh


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm 5'4 & my horse is 17.3 HH...

But I haven't been on her yet!

My trainer says the view up there is awesome!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am 5'10 I ride anywhere from 15hh to 17hh


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I am 5'2'' ish and Johnny is 14h, Bean is 14.3h, and Grace is 16.3h. I have a nice assortment!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

im 5'4" and my 15 yr old is 15 hh tops and my 2 yr old is about 16hh and the pony im getting ready tor my BO to sell is prob no more then 14 hh only cuz he has huge withers lol


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm 5"7 and my horse is 15.3hh which is right at the top of my height preference! I like to be on something around 15hh, I always feel safer being closer to the ground and makes mounting much easier! A lot of people I know consider 15hh to be pretty small but I think the build of the horse can make a big difference. A 15hh thoroughbred feels much smaller than a stockier horse thats the same height.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Aha

I'm just 5ft7... JUST.

And Duffy is 18.1hh.


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

*..*

Horse I ride- solid QH gelding 14.3hh. Me- i'm about 5'6


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm 5'9", and Sonny (OTTB) is 16.2


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 5'11" and Navigator is about 15.3. It's a good fit.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

haha well im 5'9 and my geldign for the past 4 and a half years is 16hh he seems bigger because hes HUGE and been out in the pasture for a year and still has muscles! my 5 year old was 15.3ish when we got him now hes close to 17hh in under a year. and my 3 year old was 14ish and hes grown an inch maybe. i like bigger i feel better on them.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

I am 5'8 and my mare is around 16.2hh, haven't measured with totally accurate means  

I like a bigger horse but I have ridden/ trained my share of 14hh and up horses. Try to stay away from ponies, just a touch to similar to a clown riding a tiny bike


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow duffyduck - that is insanely tall! The tallest I've ever ridden was about 17.2 and I felt so far away from the ground! You must need a step ladder to get on her


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Scrat-15.1
JJ- 15.3
Polly-16.3-17hh

And I am 5'1


----------



## alexislauzon (Mar 7, 2012)

i am 5'8 and my boy is 15'2


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Girlfriends horse is 16hh and shes 5' 2".


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL kiwi I do use a mounting block.

This one time... 

I was about to teach from horse back, and the girl was moutning from the ground and couldn't do it, so I got off to show her how to do it.
I then had to lengthen my stirrups.

Then she walked off.

When I finally DID get on, it felt like I had dislocated my hip!!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm 5'1"

Link will mature at 15.2
Waylon will be over 15 hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

I am 5'5" and my gelding is 15.1 hh


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm 5'6" and my Arab is 14.3hh and my Paint is 15hh. However, I'm also a chunky monkey so I look a lot better on my Paint then my Arab! :lol:


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think of a horse as big until it hits 16 hh. My 4yo is nearly to 17 hh, still growing and very muscly. He has a big booty and and massive shoulders. I'm 5'5 and pretty skinny. I look ridiculously small on him but the fit "feels" just right!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm 5'6 and my gelding is 14.2


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I am 6'1", and Casper is 15.3. We are about a perfect fit...


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm 6'5" and my horse is 16.2


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm 5' 4" and Clem is 17+HH. My second horse is only 5.3HH, but she's only two, so she's got growing yet to do!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

5ft 1/2" + 15.1hh horse:wink:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm 5'2" and my horse is 15hh. He's pretty much the perfect size for me.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I am 5'3 bad drifter is 16.1 hands and whiskey is about 15.2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm about 5'6" and Zoe is 15.1 1/2hh currently at 3, probably will top out at 15.3hh.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Im 5' 2.5 on a good day. My greenie Kiera is 15hh and prob still growing.

My other horse that I hated and gave to DH is at least 16.2. I do not have a good time getting up there.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm 5'3 and my horse is 15hh on the dot. He is the perfect size for me. I also ride a 15.2ish finely built TB gelding, and my legs come to about the same point on him. He's also the perfect size on me!

When I was buying my horse we were looking for a horse between 14.3 and 16hh. I was 15 years old and the same height I am now, but we didn't want to look any shorter in case I still had some growing left to do. I didn't want a tall horse just in case I didn't grow (the scenario that actually happened, lol), so I made the 16hh cutoff. Since then I have ridden horses ranging from 13-17hh and am not phased by anyone's height, but I think I look a bit awkward on anyone shorter than 14 or taller than 16.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm 5'0, and Brock is 16hh. To be honest, anything under 15.2hh to me feels far too _close_ to the ground. I feel clumsy on them. As much as I loved my friend's horse Star, she felt waaaay too small at 14.2hh. Even thought 14.2/14.3 is probably about right for my size, because I have stumpy little legs. But then for years before I bought Brock I was riding two geldings, one 16.2hh, one 17.1hh and very, _very_ long. They were hard work, getting my leg into the correct position for dressage was near impossible, especially as neither of their saddles suited me at all.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm 5'3" and my arab mare is 14.2hh


----------



## Banter1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm 5'5", Tess is 15hh, and Charlie is 14.3hh


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

Im 5'5...my mutt is 14.3-15hh, my QH is 15-15.1hh and my walker is like 16.2hh. I've never had them taped so I'm just going by what the previous owners said.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I am 5.2 and my horses are 15 for Littlefoot and 15.2 for legend. before I went to see Legend the previous owner told me he was 16.3. I was a bit relieved when I met him and realized he was no where near as tall and she had said, I am not sure I could get on a horse that tall now. The older I get the shorter I like them. Even though Legend is 2 inches taller than Littlefoot, Littlefoot feels like a much bigger horse I suppose its because he is so wide and heavy and has a massive neck.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

5'9, ride horses that are 14.3 and 15.1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel like I already replied to this a while back? Maybe not.

I'm 5'2" on a tall day. My youngest mare is 17.2 & 1/2", maybe 17.3h. She grows often it seems, lol. My pony is 13.2 almost 13.3h, though I fit her well since she's fairly stocky.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

In between horses at the moment but I am "16.2" (5'6") and so were my last two horses.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's easy. You measure a horse from the ground to the top of the withers.
Low withered horses' backs are almost the same as their back's heights.
High withered horses' backs are slightly lower to the ground than their heights.
Suffice to say, ANYTHING over 16 hands is a tall horse!
14hh = 4 ' 8 in.
15hh = 5 foot even
16hh = 5'4 in.
17hh = 5'8 in. (btw, Fresian height)
18hh = 6 foot even (Clydesdale height)
19hh = 6'4 in.
20hh = 6'8 in.
My horses measure 15'2hh, 15'3hh and _16'3hh, which is taller than me at 5 foot 4 inches._


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My current horse is 15.1 hands. I am 5 foot 7. So if my math is right, then that would be..... Like 16 hands tall or maybe a little higher about. I don't know, my math sucks, haha!!
But Golley is 13.2 hands and our new horse is 14 hands.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got two horses of my own.. My TB gelding is 16 HH and my QH filly is 14.3HH and I'm 5'6


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my prior lease horse was 16.1 hands. my current lease is about 15.1 (haven't measured him yet).

i am 5 foot 6 inches...... and a titch! can't forget the titch (not quite a quarter inch, but close) lol.


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

I am 5'1". My horses are 14.2hh and 15 hh. I work with other horses that are 16 hh and taller. Yes, the taller the horse the farther the fall, especially at 52 years old. 17 hh did seem that high when I was 15.

IMO, A riders height and how tall the horse is depends on the type of horse


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> OK... So I'm cruizin' the internet and reading about all these 16 -17+hh horses and I get to thinkin...How tall is Dumas...check me on my math here...
> 
> 4inches = 1 hand
> Dumas is 5' at the withers.
> ...


I just wanted to say, curse that little bug on your signature!!! You had me trying to kill it lol on another note I'm 5'6 and the horses I ride range from 14-16H


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

amberly said:


> My current horse is 15.1 hands. I am 5 foot 7. So if my math is right, then that would be..... Like 16 hands tall or maybe a little higher about. I don't know, my math sucks, haha!!
> But Golley is 13.2 hands and our new horse is 14 hands.


You are 16.3 hands tall


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I am 5'1 and my horse is 16.3 
I'm puny next to him.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm 5' tall, and both of my mares are 15 hands


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha.. I'm 5'6 and I have a little stocky quarter horse that's 13.2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 6' 4" and all our Paint mares are 14.2-14.3 hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

5'8" 17.1hh feels like a good match...Ive had 15hh to and it was okay.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously? Wow, PaintHorseMares!


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm 5'2" and my boy is projected to be about 16HH (he's a yearling now at about 14.3). I like them big and leggy... Only time I get to feel tall. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Im almost 5'10 and the OTTB I have been riding for the last 11mo is 15.2hh, he's not solid either (though saying that he is not horribly fine either).


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Please excuse my heel also, I was urging him on, and he was not listening to my seat (We had just transitioned from trot).


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

5'8 and 16.3hh Thoroughbred 
Also a 14.1hh Arabian and a 15.3hh Quarter Horse, but I certainly look best on the TB


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My main stick is 14.3H and I am 5'9". It doesn't bother me at all to ride a short horse.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

5' 10.5" Cruiser is 16 hands, Chief is just barely 14 hands, more like 13.3. Both are big boned and take up my leg.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm 5'3" and my horse is 15.2ish. I need to measure her.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm about 5'10 and a half, and Oliver is halfway between 16.3 and 17 hands


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am 5'7 and my horses are 15.2, 15.3, and 16.2


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

so many taller riders! anyone remember the song "I wish I was a little bit taller...." ?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I am 5-5 and my horse is 14.2 last I checked. And she better not grow anymore, I like her just the way she is!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> It doesn't bother me at all to ride a short horse.


I hear that! Makes everything easier; easier to saddle them up, easier to get on, easier to duck the low hanging branches, easier to reach the low latch on those pesky gates, and it's not nearly as far to fall. :lol:


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I hear that! Makes everything easier; easier to saddle them up, easier to get on, easier to duck the low hanging branches, easier to reach the low latch on those pesky gates, and it's not nearly as far to fall. :lol:


Amen!! I have gotten so used to Drifter being tall that when I took Whiskey on a trail ride today (hes 15.2) I felt like I was in HEAVEN. I could get on and off from the ground with ease, was able to open and close BOTH gates we came across, and didn't have to scan the branch height of trees.

It was great!!! Whiskey is like my perfect size :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I hear that! Makes everything easier; easier to saddle them up, easier to get on, easier to duck the low hanging branches, easier to reach the low latch on those pesky gates, and it's not nearly as far to fall. :lol:


LOL! Exactly! :lol:


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I am 5'2-3" and I ride a 15 hh Paint and a 11.2 hh Connemara X Welsh.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm 5'3 and my gelding is 16.2hh. Feels like the best size fit for me.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

6' and ride ponys and up to 16 hh. I prefer the ponys/ 14.3hh. Heck, if my gelding wasn't so cool I'd ride 14.2/3 
I really feel that's a good size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm 5'6" and the horses I ride are between 15 and 15.3, but they seem pretty tall to me!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Well Im about 5'8-9" and Rusty and Taz are both 14.2... :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm 5'4. my current mares are both 15hh. I have ridden 13.2-18.2hh, and I have no problem with any height, excepting the taller ones are harder to get on.

I find the width of the rib cage to be one of the biggest factors in wether I am comfortable on a horse or not.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I am 5.9 (or 8?). Casey is 13.2... she is very round (even if she is underweight- it is natural from have 4 foals or so) so I actually don't look bad on her. Candy is 15.2. I got stuck with the shorties and I am tall! I don't think I have posted on here, but if I have, forgive me!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Northernstar said:


> Seriously? Wow, PaintHorseMares!


;-) But they are big barreled...that takes all the leg. Of course, when you get off after a long ride, you walk like the bow-legged cowboys in the cartoons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

I am 5'6" and my horse is 19 hands. Yes, I do use a ladder to get onto him!:lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm barely 5'0 and my horses range from 15'0 to 15'2 hands. I think all of them are a pretty good height, but I would love a taller horse. I got the chance to ride a 17'2 hand gelding before and LOVED it! His legs ended at my armpits, LOL! Someday...  (Preferably before I no longer bounce, haha)


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm 5'6" and my lesson horse is 16 hands. He's a big quarter horse. I won't even try getting up without the mounting block. It's going to be the strangest thing in the world if/when I eventually ride a shorter horse down the line! O_O


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

When I show jumped at 8 years old I was on a 16hh Arabian (MONSTER). 

After a ten year break, I'm 5'7 on a 15hh horse. I feel like a giant on him, but he's won my heart and I would never trade him for more height.


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm around 4'8" and Midna is probably around 15-16 hands haven't measured her yet, planning on doing it today  

I cannot even begin to see over her back XD

I *love* big horses, a Shire is my absolute dream horse ;D


----------

